# Viper 5901 wont pair...



## mikeymac3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just this past weekend I installed a Viper 5901 system in my 2006 Trailblazer. After soldering all connections and double checking my connections the remote doesn't seem to want to pair with the system. I believe it is a problem with the antenna box. The led light doesn't seem to be working. Could this be a problem with some of my wiring or is it a problem with the antenna. Thank you in advance...:upset:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mikeymac3 said:


> Just this past weekend I installed a Viper 5901 system in my 2006 Trailblazer. After soldering all connections and double checking my connections the remote doesn't seem to want to pair with the system. I believe it is a problem with the antenna box. The led light doesn't seem to be working. Could this be a problem with some of my wiring or is it a problem with the antenna. Thank you in advance...:upset:


 Check the basic connections, do you have power ground and ignition to the system..............


----------



## mikeymac3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Everything is connected. I did get the remotes to program, but i had to disconnect the antenna to wire it up to the mirror. After plugging it back in, the remotes didn't work. Ive tried reprogramming them multiple times, and nothing. I'm starting to think its a wiring problem, but I've checked every connection and they are soldered.


----------

